# Jim and Bill go fishing



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jim: "I'm going to divorce the wife".
bill: "Why Jim"
jim: "It's been really difficult lately. We haven't spoken for two months"
bill: "I'd think carefully about that Jim, women like that are hard to find."


Just to give you a smile


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> jim: "I'm going to divorce the wife".
> bill: "Why Jim"
> jim: "It's been really difficult lately. We haven't spoken for two months"
> bill: "I'd think carefully about that Jim, women like that are hard to find."
> ...


Lol.

:clap2:


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Made me smile lol


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Made me think of the GREAT song by Ronan Keating, When you say nothing at all 

But a mute wife, God that could be nice sometimes lol

Jim sounds like a lucky guy 

Nothing personal ladies


----------

